# Box Levels



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Yankee Framer said:


> Well sometimes I have to read the level, hold the ridge and rafter and gun and well **** happens.  Do you frame houses with them?


No im not a full time framer. I do know what you are saying. Some jobs, disposable tool are the way to go... 

Though..

I have worked with guys that if u picked the level up the wrong way or left it in the wrong spot or got it to dirty, i would get yelled at..


----------



## Yankee Framer (Feb 20, 2012)

Rich D. said:


> No im not a full time framer. I do know what you are saying. Some jobs, disposable tool are the way to go...
> 
> Though..
> 
> I have worked with guys that if u picked the level up the wrong way or left it in the wrong spot or got it to dirty, i would get yelled at..


Oh yeah, I have been around some tool "Nazis" One guy wouldn't even let us plug into his three way for power. lol


----------



## F&M BUILDERS (Mar 6, 2012)

Im not sure how the Dewalt levels are. Ive been using bostitch levels for about a year and a half. They have held up very well, i have a 9" bullet level a 13",2ft, 32", 4ft and a 6ft. They have been used hard,and still going strong. After reading all these posts, im definatly going to look into Stabila on the next go round. Does anyone know of any places online to get them? The lowes and HD around here along with the local lumber suppliers do not carry them.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

You can get them on Amazon.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Yankee Framer said:


> Give me cheap levels. It is bound to fall off a ridge or scaffold and be useless soon enough. Who had one for 8 years?? Wow...mighty impressive sir!


I've had the same 4' Stabila for about 15 years.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Like Greg, I have not bought a new Stablia since 2001. Thats 3 torpedos, 2 -4', 1-6', 1-8'. These have been on sites from footings to trim to frameing. Our tool guy came out last year and had a Master Stablia that he uses to check the levels to make sure they are still good and will replace them at no cost if they are off. All of them were still on target.

I forgot to ask, if the exchange is a Stablia thing or the store policy.


----------

